# farmall m



## drakesfarmall (Dec 18, 2012)

That's my pulling tractor


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Indeed might fine machine.


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

looks like u put alot of work into it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Nice indeed. I used a Super M growing up bush hogging it ran off propane, and it was a really strong old tractor.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

<redacted>


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

has this "person" [sic] already been banned, or should we start a betting pool on when zohaa stops copying and pasting year old posts from other users and starts with the actual spam?


----------

